# W52 is Whale Watching Season in Oregon



## sparty (Dec 26, 2014)

The last week of the year is Winter Whale Watching Week along the Oregon Coast.  A nice activity to do at Worldmark's along the Oregon coast.

Here's an interesting list of the best places to watch Whales along the Oregon Coast.. 

1. Cape Lookout
2. Cape Ferrelo
3. Cape Perpetua
4. Depoe Bay
5. Rocky Creek
6. Cape Kiwanda
7. Cape Meares
8. Shore Acres
9. Don Davis Park
10. Boiler Bay

If anyone goes whale watching - would be nice to get reports where you saw whales, the resort you're staying at, and any other useful information to share about whale watching..


----------



## jbcoug (Jan 1, 2015)

If you happen to stay at WM Depoe Bay, you have a nearly 100% chance of seeing whales any week 1-52.


----------



## tumikes48 (Feb 20, 2015)

Saw plenty at Depoe Bay this year.  There is a pod of resident grey whales there, but this year (2014) killer whales showed up with their young to hang out in the shallows of the bay.  Also saw lots of spouts and tails in Lincoln City
WorldMark-Depoe Bay / Sandpiper-Lincoln City / Harbor at Depoe Bay-DB


----------



## sparty (Feb 27, 2015)

Maybe the best sighting all year.. It's a baby Orca swimming "close" to WorldMark Mariner Village,  so if you're in that area keep a look out for the pod of Killer Whales and the baby.  It was last by spotted by US Scientist following killer whales about 25 miles off shore from there.

http://www.oregonlive.com/pacific-n...s_spot_third_baby_orca_born.html#incart_river


----------



## sparty (Feb 27, 2015)

tumikes48 said:


> Saw plenty at Depoe Bay this year.  There is a pod of resident grey whales there, but this year (2014) killer whales showed up with their young to hang out in the shallows of the bay.  Also saw lots of spouts and tails in Lincoln City
> WorldMark-Depoe Bay / Sandpiper-Lincoln City / Harbor at Depoe Bay-DB



Yes - This last weekend I was in my well equipped whale watching station (WM Seaside 3 BD OF PH) monitoring the whale activity but iit looks like the activity was closer to Depoe Bay/Gleneden, south of Seaside   

There were killer whales heading south off Cape Lookout Friday. The whales continued down near the mouth of the Umpqua River and then turned north on Saturday. So the prioritized watching list in first post is holding true, Cape Lookout area is proving to be a good hangout for whales this year.


----------

